# Bettas photos with photoshop filters.



## pecktec (May 9, 2011)

I took some of my Betta photos and played with them in Photoshop a while back. Im putting them up to share.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

those are so cool!


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

These are fantastic!!!!! That second one is gorgeous!


----------



## pecktec (May 9, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are beautiful!


----------

